# We've got Goldcrests in the garden.



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Now, here in Bognor there isn't a coniferous forest to be seen, but we've had a pair of goldcrests feeding on the rosebuds, lovely little birds and not common in gardens I thought - or am I wrong?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

adonisito said:


> Now, here in Bognor there isn't a coniferous forest to be seen, but we've had a pair of goldcrests feeding on the rosebuds, lovely little birds and not common in gardens I thought - or am I wrong?


Lucky you. We saw them in Northamptonshire a few years ago.
Furtive little bird scrabbling about in a hedge bottom.

Also seen them in Mallorca as well as Firecrests. Beautiful little birds, both.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

that's nice, it's amazing what different birds turn up in the gardens. We haven't had any thrushes for ages (too many cats & people using chemicals on their gardens :x ), but we had one yesterday morning.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

We rarely get birds in our garden (except big fat woodpigeons) due to lots of cats using our garden like the M1 but we had a pair of goldfinches nesting in our miniature elm tree in 2008 & 2009 but did not show last year.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

It is unusual to see Goldcrests as they are normally at the top of coniferous trees, but they are not rare as such. Being such little birds they struggle in hard winters and a local population can be wiped out. We have some sort of fir trees rather close to the house (too close really, but the owner won't do anything about them, but thats another story) For years I've heard Goldcrests twittering away and occasionally caught a glimpse, but one year, one - a male I presum - started attacking his reflection in the corner of the velux window, so we had a lovely view. Another time, one flew into the window and I found it stunned on the patio. Luckily it recovered, but for a few minutes I was privledged to hold this tiny bundle of fluff. After last winters cold there seemed to be no Goldcrests any more, but since January there has been one, occasionally two, eating from the birdfeeders. They seemed particularly fond of apple and the fat balls. Strange fair for an insect eating bird, but needs must I guess

Lovely little things and a real pleasure to see them. They are officially Britains smallest bird being marginally smaller then the Wren


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

We've had at least one pair of goldcrest visiting our garden for over 20years. We have only one conifer but there are a few in neighbouring gardens. In our garden they spend most of their time in an old yew tree but we often see them around the rockery and waterfall, which is only 6ft from our lounge window.
According to the RSPB cd-rom "Guide to British Birds", goldcrest are quite widespread around the British Isles.
Lesley


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

*goldcrests*

adonisito
,
jealous, I don't have any goldfinch, but secretly delighted that you do

aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

*goldcrest*

dont have them either
might have to put you back on my cultured list
aldra


----------

